

NASA's Morpheus moon lander crashes and burns - joering2
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57490372-76/nasas-morpheus-moon-lander-crashes-and-burns/

======
Dylan16807
The crash on an experimental platform from a hardware failure might cause them
to reevaluate their claims of this fuel being better? I am honestly disgusted
at the article ending in something so ridiculous for the sake of precious fake
controversy.

